# Wall mounting a stream?



## radkon (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm looking to revamp my network equipment arrangement and was wondering if there were any limitations to wall mounting my Tivo Stream. There is no mention of it in any manual or forum. Just wondering if anyone has tried it and what did you use? Velcro? Double sided tape?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tons of folks have done it without issue, many of us just velcro it to the back of the TV


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Are you sure you are talking about the Stream and not the Mini? The Mini connects to a TV while the Stream does not.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can put a Stream anywhere on your network and it will still function. It does not need to be connected directly to the TiVo. It just needs a hardwired network connection between the TiVo and Stream to ensure reliability. (Ethernet or MoCa) Just stick the Stream in your office next to the router.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Are you sure you are talking about the Stream and not the Mini? The Mini connects to a TV while the Stream does not.


Good catch, I replied pre-coffee, it's the mini that mounts vertically without issue, I'm sure the stream would too, but it can be mounted anywhere in the network so I'm not seeing hte need to have by the TV as you and others have pointed out.

Not sure what the OP is trying to do with the question as it would apply to a Stream.


----------



## radkon (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'm talking about the stand alone stream device. Currently its hiding on a shelf near my networking equipment in the basement. I will be wall mounting the devices I have (similar to image below) and was wondering if anyone had any advice. Some devices shouldn't be mounted in certain orientations due to ventilation. I personally doubt this little box has any such limitations but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

radkon said:


> Thanks guys, I'm talking about the stand alone stream device. Currently its hiding on a shelf near my networking equipment in the basement. I will be wall mounting the devices I have (similar to image below) and was wondering if anyone had any advice. Some devices shouldn't be mounted in certain orientations due to ventilation. I personally doubt this little box has any such limitations but it doesn't hurt to ask.


I would be hesitant to mount a stream on the wall only because the venting holes are on the top and if I recall it can get warmer when doing a lot of work, the mini is a different beast and sorry about that misfire


----------



## radkon (Feb 3, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> I would be hesitant to mount a stream on the wall only because the venting holes are on the top and if I recall it can get warmer when doing a lot of work, the mini is a different beast and sorry about that misfire


That was my concern as well. Even though it appears that the fan sits right underneath those holes I think cooling may be compromised.










Good thing it is small enough I may just modify my layout to include a small shelf above and mount it "normally"


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd be hesitant to vertically mount the Stream, unless the airflow was A/C cooled somewhat. It's an easy thing to test though.

Grab temperature readings:
Vertical: idle | operating
Horizontal: idle | operating

If there's no difference in temperature than don't worry about it. It might increase the amount of time the Fan is running though.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had mine on it's side for a long time. It worked fine


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Did you get a chance to run the max # of streams, what is it, 4?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. I only have 2 iOS devices. I did do 2 once just to test, it worked fine. I only had it sitting on it's side because it made a weird vibration sound when it was on it's feet that drove me nuts. 

I have since gotten a Roamio Pro and gave the Stream away, so I can't run any tests on temp, etc...


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

telemark said:


> I'd be hesitant to vertically mount the Stream, unless the airflow was A/C cooled somewhat. It's an easy thing to test though.
> 
> Grab temperature readings:
> Vertical: idle | operating
> ...


I have my Tivo Stream on top of my 24 port Switch that's on a shelf in my small closet that's in the middle of my house with the rest of my network stuff.

The Vent holes are on top and to me would be better laying flat. The Tivo Mini though is the same way and I would thing be better laying flat. I getting ready to mount one behind a TV that's mounted up on the wall in a corner. I don't know if I will be able to mount it Horizontal or if Vertical is the only option?!?!?! There's no side vent holes and they do tend to get warm. Adding some fan is not a option.


----------

